# big boobie mama seeks minimizing nursing bra



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

hey mama's my boobs are out of control and i am looking for a sports bra-esqe nursing bra that will flatten my boobs without giving me a uniboob. i need major support. don't care if its cute, who do i have to impress







? i have tried bravado bras and medela bras and they are very nice but i need something that seriously just flattens my boobs so i can be active without giving myself a black eye. i think i wear a 40-42 F, but i might be bigger.
anyway, what works for for you that isn't super expensive?


----------



## kerpav (Nov 18, 2006)

:


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Mmmmmmm.... The molded lace cup by Anita is pretty minimizing, I'm an F cup as well. It's hard to minimize breasts as the tissue has to go somewhere and it usually gets pushed under your arm. The Anita gives a round shape and kind of pushes you south, they are not the cheapest though, but they do give great support, maybe try ebay, they might have them cheaper. I find if your an F cup or bigger and want a good bra you have to pay for them.


----------



## rootzdawta (May 22, 2005)

I'm a 34H at the moment (down from an I














. I second the suggestion for an Anita bra: http://www.biggerbras.com/anita-full...ant-5035.shtml. I pay about $55 for one. It is well worth it though. I haven't found a decent sports nursing bra in my size anywhere and the Anita is what I use when I work out. I wish I could get something more supportive but it seems as though the market doesn't cater to my size. However, this bra: http://www.biggerbras.com/anita-full...ant-5521.shtml seems to come in bigger sizes, although it's not a nursing bra. HTH.


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rootzdawta* 
I'm a 34H at the moment (down from an I














. I second the suggestion for an Anita bra: http://www.biggerbras.com/anita-full...ant-5035.shtml. I pay about $55 for one. It is well worth it though. I haven't found a decent sports nursing bra in my size anywhere and the Anita is what I use when I work out. I wish I could get something more supportive but it seems as though the market doesn't cater to my size. However, this bra: http://www.biggerbras.com/anita-full...ant-5521.shtml seems to come in bigger sizes, although it's not a nursing bra. HTH.

Try shock absorbers, they are awesome, no bounce and they come in your size. There is also another sports bra by Anita (I think under the name Rosa Fey) that is apparently really good as well although I haven't tried it.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

I would be afraid to try to compress anything - I would end up with plugged ducts! I am a 34 g-h-i, depending on the day and what brand and who is measuring.

However, I love my Anita bras, I have the most of those.
But just this weekend, I got one of the new, improved Medela bras, and I love that, too.
When I am trying to look larger, I go with the Bravado Supreme. That is probably the opposite of what you are trying to accomplish, though1


----------

